# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Recieved my first Apodora Papuana Female

## Rage Beard Reptiles

So I just received my first Apodora from Joe Switalski with JS Reptiles. Great guy. I am super pumped to have the privilege of owning one of these amazing critters.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-21-2017),_Alicia_ (06-30-2017),*Bogertophis* (05-15-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-03-2017),Gio (07-13-2017),_Godzilla78_ (02-25-2018),_GoingPostal_ (07-10-2017),John1982 (06-30-2017),_Kcl_ (06-30-2017),Marzipan (07-01-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-02-2017),_redshepherd_ (07-30-2018),_Reinz_ (06-30-2017),_rock_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats man, that is sooo Awesome!  :Bowdown: 

An Olive Pappy is at the TOP of my dream list!

Sure hope to see more of that girl.  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Congrats man, that is sooo Awesome! 
> 
> An Olive Pappy is at the TOP of my dream list!
> 
> Sure hope to see more of that girl.


You will my friend.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (07-13-2017),John1982 (06-30-2017),Marzipan (07-01-2017),_Reinz_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## John1982

Most excellent!  :Good Job:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful animal Rage! She's got some good size on her too. How old is she?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I'm guessing between 2 and 3 years old. She is an import so it is hard to tell. I have to go off of her size.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-01-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This snake is such a joy to handle. Calypso

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-03-2017),Gio (07-19-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-03-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's gorgeous Rage. I'm loving her shimmering iridescence  :Smile: . Keep the pictures flowing with this one. I've had a yearling male Australian Olive for about 6 months and he's quickly becoming one of my favorites. Like your girl, he's very nice to handle. The biggest difference I've noticed so far between the 2 Olive species is the shorter snouts on the Papuanas. The size and coloration are pretty similar. I'm very curious to see other similarities and differences as they grow.

----------

Gio (07-19-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> She's gorgeous Rage. I'm loving her shimmering iridescence . Keep the pictures flowing with this one. I've had a yearling male Australian Olive for about 6 months and he's quickly becoming one of my favorites. Like your girl, he's very nice to handle. The biggest difference I've noticed so far between the 2 Olive species is the shorter snouts on the Papuanas. The size and coloration are pretty similar. I'm very curious to see other similarities and differences as they grow.


Yeah the head structure is completely different. But other than that they seem similar.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

Head shape is interesting in these papuans. This quote is part of Dave's response to a question sent to VPI. Link below for full version.



> The Papuan pythons from the eastern half of New Guinea are bigger and have a longer head than the Papuans from the Western Papua end of New Guinea. I haven't seen specimens from Biak, but the few Misool animals I have seen look the same as the Western Papuan specimens from the Sorong area that are the variety most commonly encountered in captivity.


http://vpi.com/mailbag/2006/11/papuan_python_variation

----------

Gio (07-13-2017),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-03-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some outside time for Calypso!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (07-19-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-09-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-07-2017),_Reinz_ (07-09-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This species is taking control of my thoughts!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (07-19-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-09-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017),_Reinz_ (07-09-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

The critter and the enclosure are both exemplary Rage.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-10-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Calypso out after midnight like usual.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (07-13-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017),_Reinz_ (07-13-2017)

----------


## Gio

Congrats. 
You are part of an elite group when you own one of those!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-13-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This girl only seems to want chicken. She has eaten a Juvie chicken and then this week I thawed out 2 chicken drumsticks and she ate those with gusto. Need to try and get her to eat something else. I think I might save the chicken juice and put it on a rat and see if she will take it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> This girl only seems to want chicken. She has eaten a Juvie chicken and then this week I thawed out 2 chicken drumsticks and she ate those with gusto. Need to try and get her to eat something else. I think I might save the chicken juice and put it on a rat and see if she will take it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bet she'll eat anything eventually. Even other snakes. If you know folks/breeders with baby snakes that didn't make it it might be an option. 

She's awesome and larger than I thought.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

So I got to see just how dramatic tge color change that these guys can do. I opened her cage today and she looked like a different snake!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (08-19-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-19-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017)

----------


## RamMac

> So I got to see just how dramatic tge color change that these guys can do. I opened her cage today and she looked like a different snake!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Stunning!  :Surprised:  You're very lucky to have such a magnificent snake.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-19-2017)

----------


## Gio

> So I got to see just how dramatic tge color change that these guys can do. I opened her cage today and she looked like a different snake!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's simply fantastic and beautiful!

How busy is that one? Is it a climber?

You are really on to something with that species!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> That's simply fantastic and beautiful!
> 
> How busy is that one? Is it a climber?
> 
> You are really on to something with that species!


Yes she is very busy and tries to climb on everything. She is so gentle. The only time she has ever struck at me was while she was in shed. I am truly looking forward to making some headway with this species in the future.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-19-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Yes she is very busy and tries to climb on everything. She is so gentle. The only time she has ever struck at me was while she was in shed. I am truly looking forward to making some headway with this species in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well done! My curiosity is peaked. I wonder how these differ in habits than the Aussie Olives. These seem to be more arboreal. I know the Aussie Olives don't have a prehensile tail but they will climb.

Olives and Papuans are certainly different in looks and it appears in behavior as well.

I want to know more!!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Well done! My curiosity is peaked. I wonder how these differ in habits than the Aussie Olives. These seem to be more arboreal. I know the Aussie Olives don't have a prehensile tail but they will climb.
> 
> Olives and Papuans are certainly different in looks and it appears in behavior as well.
> 
> I want to know more!!


I will post as I learn. I think the Apodora are much cooler than the Aussie olives. They look so very different. They are justifiably a separate species. I plan to get a lot more of them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-19-2017)

----------


## Gio

> I will post as I learn. I think the Apodora are much cooler than the Aussie olives. They look so very different. They are justifiably a separate species. I plan to get a lot more of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Keep us posted!  

I'm digging this thread!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl is looking great Rage! Do you keep Aussie Olives as well? If so, what are some of the physical and behavioral differences you've seen between the two species? Is your girl eating rodents now or does she still prefer chicks? How much/how often do you feed her?

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Congrats! These are beautiful creatures!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-21-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Your girl is looking great Rage! Do you keep Aussie Olives as well? If so, what are some of the physical and behavioral differences you've seen between the two species? Is your girl eating rodents now or does she still prefer chicks? How much/how often do you feed her?


Thanks. I thinks she looks fantastic as well. I do not keep Aussie Olives so I have no first hand experience with them. I have heard that the Aussies can be a bit more cantankerous. As far as physically the head structure is completely different. Papuans have more of a blunt bullish head whereas the Aussie olives have a longer more pointed head. My girl has not switched to rodents yet, but to be honest I haven't really tried that hard. She is eating 2-3lb chickens. And chicken drum sticks for now. Once she is out of quarantine I will be trying to switch her over. She is eating every 12 to 15 days depending on how hungry I think she looks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-21-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Another one

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-30-2017),Jdanruiz (11-13-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017),_Starscream_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Can't wait to get some more of these.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2017),Jdanruiz (11-13-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Never gets old!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2017),Jdanruiz (11-13-2017),_jmcrook_ (10-31-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (11-01-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Lady Calypso is looking as lovely as ever Rage. She looks like a sweetie. I doubt she's so friendly at feeding time.  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Lady Calypso is looking as lovely as ever Rage. She looks like a sweetie. I doubt she's so friendly at feeding time.


She is a very gentle feeder.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

After a good meal of free range organic chicken drum sticks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (01-18-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-13-2017),John1982 (11-13-2017),_Starscream_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## Jdanruiz

Wow that is one gorgeous looking snake.  You really got me curious about them. Keep the pics coming!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I caught Calypso soaking last night. Picture sucks however I have found that she does this about once a month and a half or so. I am really enjoying the difference in behavior in this species. Variety is the spice of life.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This girl is putting on some size! I am pretty pumped about her male counterpart making his way down to Texas in a month or so.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (01-18-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## BR8080

WOW!!!   I don't know how I missed this thread but she is a looker!!!  Congratulations on a nice addition.

Is that her eating reptilinks?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> WOW!!!   I don't know how I missed this thread but she is a looker!!!  Congratulations on a nice addition.
> 
> Is that her eating reptilinks?


Yes. She eats them like candy bars.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Ax01

Whatta Beauty!!




> WOW!!!   I don't know how I missed this thread but she is a looker!!!  Congratulations on a nice addition.
> 
> Is that her eating reptilinks?





> Yes. She eats them like candy bars.


impressive!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here is a look at the CBB male Apodora  I picked up and will be receiving once it warms up a bit.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (01-19-2018),_BR8080_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Not my pictures.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

very cool!




> Here is a look at the CBB male Apodora  I picked up and will be receiving once it warms up a bit.


so u will be breeding this pair in a couple years? would be nice to have more variety in the snake game including Apodora's.


Edit: do they grow into their eyes? seems like they have big eyes as hatchlings/juvies but your 1.0 eyes now seem proportional. i'm asking as a BP fan as some of our BP designer morphs have big, bug eyes.

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> so u will be breeding this pair in a couple years? would be nice to have more variety in the snake game including Apodora's.
> 
> 
> Edit: do they grow into their eyes? seems like they have big eyes as hatchlings/juvies but your 1.0 eyes now seem proportional. i'm asking as a BP fan as some of our BP designer morphs have big, bug eyes.


In my opinion the adults eyes are proportional to the rest of their body. The baby's just look a little goofy. I do plan on attempting to breed them in a few years. Hopefully I'm successful.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (01-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Having a little fun with Calypso's led lights.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (01-30-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (01-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

For the most part they are pretty laid back. My female is a bit cage defensive however once you have your hands on her she becomes completely placid. They put their food to growth in a ridiculous way. It is my theory that they are eating more birds and reptiles in the wild. Taking from my observation with my girl and the observations of other keepers of Papuans that I have talked to, they do not seem to digest high fat prey items very well. When fed birds their stool is solid and more digested. When given large fat rats their stool tends to be loose and not digested as well. This is just my theory so dont take it as gospel. As of right now my girl has eaten chicken of all types, quail reptilinks, guinea fowl reptilinks, and quail rabbit blend reptilinks. 

As far as temperature is concerned they seem to like it on the cooler side unless they are digesting. I run her cage with a hot spot of about 85.5 deg f and a cool side of 77-80 deg f. The only time that I see her on her hot side is when she is digesting or at the tail end of her shed cycle. She soaks for about 24 hours once a month during her shed cycle. These snakes seem to use every bit of there environment. She burrows and climbs so I make sure she has all of that in her cage. Please let me know if you have any questions and I will update as I become a better student of the serpent.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-31-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She really likes to burrow. Such different snakes.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

So I recieved my male CBB Apodora Papuana this morning. He is flawless! So happy to have this pair completed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> So I recieved my male CBB Apodora Papuana this morning. He is flawless! So happy to have this pair completed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


His name is Odisseus 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-20-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-20-2018),_Reinz_ (02-20-2018),_Trisnake_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Hey Rage, congrats on Osisseius. Hes a fine looking fella. 

I picked up an Aussie Olive not too long ago. I would have sworn that she was the spawn of Satan. She was more that cage defensive, she was cage AGGRESSIVE!

If I just walked into the room she would charge from the back of cage and machine gun strike the glass until I went away. If I opened the glass she would come flying out with mouth wide open. But the funny thing was, once I handeled her she was calm as can be. 

I work with her diligently every night with exception to food and shed of course. She has come a long way and is not quite so bad in the cage now. 

I really look forward to your  first clutch of Pappies.

Oh, I like his name too!



Olivia, Aussie Olive Python, 4 month old here and about 3.5 feet.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-20-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Hey Rage, congrats on Osisseius. Hes a fine looking fella. 
> 
> I picked up an Aussie Olive not too long ago. I would have sworn that she was the spawn of Satan. She was more that cage defensive, she was cage AGGRESSIVE!
> 
> If I just walked into the room she would charge from the back of cage and machine gun strike the glass until I went away. If I opened the glass she would come flying out with mouth wide open. But the funny thing was, once I handeled her she was calm as can be. 
> 
> I work with her diligently every night with exception to food and shed of course. She has come a long way and is not quite so bad in the cage now. 
> 
> I really look forward to your  first clutch of Pappies.
> ...


Awesome. Yeah my big female is like that while she is in the cage but as soon as you pull her out she is calm.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on completing the pair of Papuans Rage. That male looks great! Looking forward to seeing those babies in a few years.  :Smile: 

@ Reinz- Congrats on picking up the Aussie Olive. She's a beauty! You're not supposed to keep it a secret though  :Smile: . Who produced your girl? My male has only tagged me once but he's been super chill since even though he will smack the glass on his enclosure when he's hungry. They're very food oriented animals. As much as I love my carpets the Olive is definitely one of my favorite snakes. He's a cool sweet badass critter  :Cool: . I'll send him up to you when your girl is ready for a boyfriend.  :Wink:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-20-2018),_Reinz_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Hey Ziggy, well Ive only been back on the forum a few days since my 5-6 month abscence, so if it was a secret it didnt last long.  :Very Happy: 

I searched a long time for her and couldnt find any Olives anywhere. I must have looked during a dry spell.  I got Olivia from a broker on Fauna classifieds who said she was CBB. 

I like your idea about hooking her up with yours. That way I wouldnt be stuck with a lot of babies.  :Wink:

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Another picture of Odysseus just cause I can't get enough of him.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),John1982 (02-23-2018),_Reinz_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That male is a very fine looking specimen Rage. Are your Papuans WC or CB? I know you said yours likes to burrow. Are they mostly terrestrial or are they semi arboreal?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> That male is a very fine looking specimen Rage. Are your Papuans WC or CB?


My female is WC, she has been in captivity for about a year and she is between 3-4 years old. My male is a USCBB, about 7 months old. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

As time goes Im interested in seeing if there is much difference between the Pappies and Aussies. 

Ziggy, please post more pics of your Olive more frequently. I want to see what I have to look forward to size and trait wise.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-21-2018),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

First meal for Odysseus since he has been with me. These guys really love there poultry lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Fat and happy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_Reinz_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Looks like a satisfied customer.  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Is that a day old chick Rage or do you have access to larger chicks and what's your rodent to poultry feeding ratio like? I feed mostly rats but will offer chicks as treats occasionally.  How many chicks do you offer per feeding?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Is that a day old chick Rage or do you have access to larger chicks and what's your rodent to poultry feeding ratio like? I feed mostly rats but will offer chicks as treats occasionally.  How many chicks do you offer per feeding?


I have access to larger chicks. They are about a week old. I feed mainly a variety of rodents to my collection guinea pigs, rats, mice, and ASF's. With the majority of my collection it's probably 70% rodents 30% poultry, except with my Papuans. They eat around 85% poultry and 15% rodents. The poultry I feed are whole chickens, whole quail, and organic chicken drumb sticks. I think eventually I will have to source turkey legs as they get much larger. I am a huge proponent of feeding reptiles a varied diet for proper nutrition.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> I have access to larger chicks. They are about a week old. I feed mainly a variety of rodents to my collection guinea pigs, rats, mice, and ASF's. With the majority of my collection it's probably 70% rodents 30% poultry, except with my Papuans. They eat around 85% poultry and 15% rodents. The poultry I feed are whole chickens, whole quail, and organic chicken drumb sticks. I think eventually I will have to source turkey legs as they get much larger. I am a huge proponent of feeding reptiles a varied diet for proper nutrition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's awesome Rage. I wish I had access to more prey items like guinea pigs, quail, and small rabbits. I totally agree with you on offering a varied diet.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I thought this was a pretty cool picture. He is digesting that nice meal he had. Odysseus looking great!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Forgot to attach the picture


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (03-03-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-25-2018),John1982 (02-25-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-26-2018),_Reinz_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## Reinz

He looks fat and happy!  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Beaitiful snake!  Impressive specimen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Looks like Odysseus enjoys reptilinks also!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (03-03-2018),_Reinz_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Looks like Odysseus enjoys reptilinks also!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Love the species. Very pretty animal 😊👍

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Glad to see O took the rl so easily.  Ive been thinking about trying them on my Olive as well. From what Ive read and seen it seems these guys will eat anything.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Glad to see O took the rl so easily.  Ive been thinking about trying them on my Olive as well. From what Ive read and seen it seems these guys will eat anything.


She will eat anything except rodents lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Now Im confused, I thought Odysseus was a male?

After reading about no rodents, Im thinking about sticking with  just my current rodent diet only.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Odysseus is a male I was talking about my wild caught female Calypso that is also in this thread. I should have specified. The only way I can get her to eat rodents is in a quail rabbit blend reptilink.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Took Calypso out for a stretch on this nice spring day. I am ready for it to warm up a bit so I can do this more often with everyone in the collection.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),_Reinz_ (03-06-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Nice pic, and great timing with the tongue!  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-06-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Odysseus after his first shed while in my care. This guy is awesome. I truly love working with this species.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),_enginee837_ (03-15-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-14-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-15-2018),_Reinz_ (03-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Another one just because he looked a bit brighter today. The way these guys can change color is crazy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),Gio (04-15-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-14-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2018),_Reinz_ (03-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Calypso is feeling blue! It's amazing how Papuans look fantastic even in shed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-14-2018),_Reinz_ (04-14-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Wow, that is some crazy coloring!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-14-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Wow, that is a gorgeous snake! Chalk that up to the "want but likely unattainable" list.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Odysseus getting some size on him.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-09-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),_Reinz_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Calypso not enjoying the interruption of her midnight soak.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-09-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-09-2018),_Reinz_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Calypso looking stuffed after a good sized chicken.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-09-2018),_Reinz_ (05-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This big girl hates my presence after 11pm. I try not to bother her to much, but she is so dang pretty! CALYPSO!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

You're right about that Rage, she sure is pretty!

----------


## RickyNY

> This big girl hates my presence after 11pm. I try not to bother her to much, but she is so dang pretty! CALYPSO!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Rage, how does she lets you know? She hisses at you?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She is very vocal huffing and puffing, and occasionally she will strike the glass.


> Rage, how does she lets you know? She hisses at you?


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

A few shots I forgot to put up of Odysseus and Calypso. Really thinking about trimming some fat in the collection to make room for way more Apadora Papuana!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-07-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-07-2018),John1982 (07-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

For some reason I am really digging this photo of Calypso. I like the profile. It really shows the contrast between the head color and the body color that Papuans have. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-28-2018),C.Marie (07-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-28-2018),John1982 (07-28-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Great picture of a beautiful lady :Good Job:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-28-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> A few shots I forgot to put up of Odysseus and Calypso. Really thinking about trimming some fat in the collection to make room for way more Apadora Papuana!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So what's it eating in the photo , looks like a sausage  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-28-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Rage- Calypso is lookng great. Will your Papuans be ready to breed next year?

@ Zinc- I'm pretty sure she's eating a reptilink. I've never tried them but some keepers say their snakes love them.

https://reptilinks.com

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> So what's it eating in the photo , looks like a sausage 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


She is eating reptilinks, as well as chicken.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I have heard a couple Apadora keepers say that theirs will not utilize a perch. This is not my experience,  my girl uses hers regularly. She also knows when water bowl day is and she takes advantage of it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-30-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-30-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Shes such an awesome snake. Love seeing all of your updates. Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-30-2018)

----------


## Gio

> I have heard a couple Apadora keepers say that theirs will not utilize a perch. This is not my experience,  my girl uses hers regularly. She also knows when water bowl day is and she takes advantage of it. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think perches are all in how you set them up. I thought I read the Papuans were semi arboreal, I'd have to revisit the study to be sure, however even if not , it appears you have a climber.

I saw an interesting YouTube video of Jay at Prehistoric Pets with some Aussie olives and some Papuans. He said the Papuans were the strongest snakes he'd ever held that they are found to be like king cobras when it comes to preying on other snakes.

I think one of these is on my want list.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-30-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

They are definitely the strongest snake I have ever had the privilege of keeping. They are very canabalistic, that's why it is so hard to breed them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-21-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> They are definitely the strongest snake I have ever had the privilege of keeping. They are very canabalistic, that's why it is so hard to breed them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cannibalistic? Made me think of that song...... "Oh my cherry pie! Taste so good to make a grown man cry." LOL.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-30-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Odysseus is hands down my favorite snake in my collection.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-21-2018),Gio (08-21-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-21-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Awesome critter Rage!

----------


## Gio

Love that snake.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Couple shots of Calypso being very active during the middle of the day. Not a common behavior for her. I would bet a hole in a doughnut that it's because it has been raining like crazy all day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (10-25-2018),_Dianne_ (10-24-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-25-2018),Gio (10-25-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-24-2018),_Reinz_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## jbrumley4201

With all the weather rolling through right now it doesn't surprise me that she's been active. Such an awesome animal!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## Reinz

She looks great Rage.  :Smile: 
Seeing her tongue going in every pic reminds me of my Olive. When I come in the room, she comes out for me and that tongue of hers is the most active of all of my snakes. Its like she is saying hello.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I LOVE your Papuans Rage. They're both gorgeous!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This dude is really getting some size on him. His strength has doubled as well. The amount of force that this species can exhibit is truly insane.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (11-29-2018),_Dianne_ (11-28-2018),Gio (12-12-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Male Papuan Python Odysseus going on a carpet ride.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),Gio (12-12-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Female Papuan python exhibiting some interesting behavior. She has had this perch in her enclosure the entire time she has been in my care. She has climbed all over it, however this is the first time i have witnessed her full on perching on it for multiple hours. Cool stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-11-2018),Gio (12-12-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your Papuans are amazing Rage. They're bulking up a bit in size too. Awesome animals.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I'm my opinion one of the best looking snakes after a fresh shed. If you look at the picture posted from a couple days ago the color difference is amazing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-12-2018),Gio (12-12-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Gio

> I'm my opinion one of the best looking snakes after a fresh shed. If you look at the picture posted from a couple days ago the color difference is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I agree!

I want one.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

The scales on Apodora are the best! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-14-2019),_Dianne_ (01-15-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-15-2019),e_nigma (01-30-2019)

----------


## cletus

Very cool.  Starting to get some girth!!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-15-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

My male CBB Apadora Odysseus. He just shed out and is looking exceptionally light.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-04-2019),_Reinz_ (03-04-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

The Apodora Blues!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-13-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Another one of my male CBB Odysseus.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-19-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-19-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

I love the way he looks. So happy.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Post shed Calypso

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-29-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I am really digging this picture!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your Papuans are amazing Rage! When are you going to pair them up? Let me know what the waiting list looks like.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Your Papuans are amazing Rage! When are you going to pair them up? Let me know what the waiting list looks like.


It's going to be a while. My group still has a bit of growing to do.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2019)

----------

